# NAVI for my baby



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

I wanted to get a navigation system on my W8, like the ones in the european passat. Don't want to do aftermarket stuffs. That don't look good, and won't fit well. Any ideas? Anyone had done it?


----------



## Greanhouse (Jun 24, 2003)

I think the navigation from the Toureg will work. I know some mk4 are doing it. Not sure about the wiring harness. If the existing will work or will need a new one.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Greanhouse)*

Check out jwil on clubb5. He has it. Look for his profile in the east coasters forum and in the information forum. He posted a write up with pics of the install.


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: NAVI for my baby (W8-4Motion)*

you will want part number: 3B0 035 191 G to get full use of steering wheel controls. earlier models of the MFD (version D) won't allow this. go here http://www.autosound24.de/pd19...Id=21 for fella in germany that will sell you a new 'G' MFD Unit for 1099 euros and the associated antenna/wire kit for another 90 euros. they will ship it directly to states with documentation in english so you can figure out what all your buttons do. seems like a better alternative than ebay (which only seems to have the D version anyway) .......install instructions are where VWGUY4EVER pointed you, as well as source for software (avalonmotorsports).
it is a sweet setup, but i can't justify spending that (i wouldn't use it), when more importantly i need (ok want) a new exhaust when the wx breaks and hopefully soon after that a ECU upgrade.


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

Great stuffs guys
excellent info
thx


----------



## gurmeetm (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: (W8-4Motion)*

The Version "D" unit is just as good.. Not many updates that are worth it with the G version. Plus so many more D versions are around you should be able to find one for about $800 - $900 USD.


----------

